# SGTP Fund Raiser February 11



## RPM (Jan 25, 2017)

Donnie,
This Is the stuff I plan to bring down for the Fund Raiser.

The side quiver is a pattern I cut down for a kid.  Don't have any kids to check it on for size.  It has some tooling on the front.

Hope you like them.

Bob


----------



## Jayin J (Jan 25, 2017)

Everything looks great from where I'm lookin'.....Some folks will be mighty happy to get those.....Great Job....


----------



## dpoole (Jan 26, 2017)

Awesome


----------

